# Tax Day Birthday Boy!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy..... and a great way to have a POSITIVE April 15th. Have a happy happy 1st birthday Baxter.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Baxter!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Baxter!!!! What a handsome boy you are. I hope you get lots of yummy treats to celebrate your day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Baxter is a handsome devil. Give him lots of special treats on his big day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, how handsome! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Baxter! Our Jax just turned 1 today too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to handsome Baxter! arty:arty: Now that put a smile on my face on tax day.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy birthday baxter !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happt Birthday Baxter. Happy Birthday Jax


----------

